# 2 Offseason Trades(From A Non-Mavericks Fan)



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm a regular on the Bulls board but while watching the Kings game today, I thought about how deep and talented you guys are, but how all those talented players don't exactly lead you to a championship so I came up with two off-season trades that I think could help you guys get there. Basically, I was just playing around and I figured I'd post them and see what you guys thought...

CHICAGO BULLS RECEIVE: 
Michael Finley

DALLAS MAVERICKS RECEIVE: 
Tyson Chandler
Eddie Robinson
Scottie Pippen

And then trade #2

DALLAS MAVERICKS RECEIVE: 
Drew Gooden
DeShawn Stevenson
Tyronn Lue
Grant Hill

ORLANDO MAGIC RECEIVE: 
Antoine Walker
Eddie Robinson

I think the two worst teams in the league would gladly do these trades and pick up two All-Star quality players. So here is what the Mavericks would look like heading into next season...

Steve Nash(PG)
Marquis Daniels(SG)
Dirk Nowitski(SF)
Antawn Jamison(PF)
Tyson Chandler(C)

Tyronn Lue(PG)
Tony Delk(PG/SG)
DeShawn Stevenson(SG)
Josh Howard(SG/SF)
Danny Fortson(PF)
Drew Gooden(PF/C)
Shawn Bradley(C)

Jon Steffanson(IR)
Eduardo Najera(IR)

Then the question becomes what do you do with Scottie Pippen, Grant Hill. Well, it's possible that both Pippen and Hill will retire this off-season, but if they don't and one or both shows they can handle 82 games, they'd be great veteran presence for the playoffs.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I like it. 

Just think if we do this and Hill comes back next year healthy and playing even close to the level he used to play at....


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Exactly a team as deep and as talented as the Mavs have no concern about taking on a contract like Hill, and if he comes back at even half of what he was, it just makes you guys so much better. As a Bulls fan I know I'd love to get Finley playing next to Crawford and Curry and Hinrch, and I'm sure T-Mac wouldn't mind playing with an All-Star like Walker and a swingman like E-Rob.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I Really really like those trades.. your a good man T.Shock


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> Exactly a team as deep and as talented as the Mavs have no concern about taking on a contract like Hill, and if he comes back at even half of what he was, it just makes you guys so much better. As a Bulls fan I know I'd love to get Finley playing next to Crawford and Curry and Hinrch, and I'm sure T-Mac wouldn't mind playing with an All-Star like Walker and a swingman like E-Rob.


My only problem is that Tyson is still a lil thin and soft to be at the C but he's still better than any of our other options at the pivot. :whoknows:

Damned if we do damned if we don't... I don't know if we'd really need Lue either. I'd rather see a rotation of Stevenson, Howard, and Daniels. Stevenson is due for a break out year, quote me and bring this up next season.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Good trades.


----------



## What Gives? (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, hell, if you guys are just going to have Najera on the IR, the Bulls should offer you something for him, too. Over here, he would start.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>What Gives?</b>!
> Well, hell, if you guys are just going to have Najera on the IR, the Bulls should offer you something for him, too. Over here, he would start.


Did you create your screenname for this one thread, or do you go across the site asking questions?


----------



## What Gives? (Aug 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> Did you create your screenname for this one thread, or do you go across the site asking questions?


Um, the second one .... ?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Marquies already imlied he isn't staying in Dallas.
He wants a big contract and who can blame him.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Marquies already imlied he isn't staying in Dallas.
> He wants a big contract and who can blame him.


They are saying different things in Dallas sports radio that he wants to come back on the team and we could do it if we could get rid of alot of contracts this offseason which i think we will.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> I like it.
> 
> Just think if we do this and Hill comes back next year healthy and playing even close to the level he used to play at....


You give up the best player in the trade, Finely, and 2nd best, in Walker and get back an always injured SF in Hill and an unproven big man from the East and you like it?

-Petey


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> You give up the best player in the trade, Finely, and 2nd best, in Walker and get back an always injured SF in Hill and an unproven big man from the East and you like it?
> ...


They might be the best in it, but we don't *need* Finley and Walker.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> You give up the best player in the trade, Finely, and 2nd best, in Walker and get back an always injured SF in Hill and an unproven big man from the East and you like it?
> ...


I'm a Mavs fan. Not a fan of these guys that are on the team I want the best for us. Personally, I can't stand seeing us blow leads or not being able to come from behind or even stop other teams. I'm a defensive minded player and it drives me crazy to see us play such bad D. Anything to correct that and get us younger and more athletic I'm for.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

There is wanting to improve your team, but there is also something about NOT wanting to get ripped off.

-Petey


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> There is wanting to improve your team, but there is also something about NOT wanting to get ripped off.
> 
> -Petey


There is nothing wrong with giving excess for what you need....People put too much of their chips into "best player in the deal", when not putting some stock into "getting better no matter what". If you have 2 starting SFs, and trade one for one starting C that you need, then you get a C, and you have all you need. And isn't that what you want?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with giving excess for what you need....People put too much of their chips into "best player in the deal", when not putting some stock into "getting better no matter what". If you have 2 starting SFs, and trade one for one starting C that you need, then you get a C, and you have all you need. And isn't that what you want?


Are you saying there is no better option then Chandler for Finley and Jamison / Walker?

-Petey


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you saying there is no better option then Chandler for Finley and Jamison / Walker?
> ...


If we could move Walker in any deal to get a big young I'm down for it. 

He has a PO at the end of this year and he knows if he opts out he won't get near the pay so he's a salary cap sore we need removed. He has a little trade value but of course we'd end up taking another bad contract to cover his.


----------

